# UV Sterilizers



## G-Wiz (May 28, 2014)

How long do you wait before using a UV sterilizer in a new tank. I just switched to a 225 gallon tank. As from previous post you could see I had some problems where I think my tank had a mini cycle. Everything has seemed to stabilize as of today. I have a sterilizer plumbed in but have not used it yet because the issues I had. So how long should I wait before using it?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have never used a sterilizer and I don't see the need for one.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

Its quite the debate and has been over the years, but I can tell you from real world experience I have YET in 15 yrs to have a sick tank after installing one..........................couldnt say that before.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

BDASTRK said:


> Its quite the debate and has been over the years, but I can tell you from real world experience I have YET in 15 yrs to have a sick tank after installing one..........................couldnt say that before.


Any idea on how long he should wait?


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

I waited 2 weeks after cycle was completed!


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

BDASTRK said:


> Its quite the debate and has been over the years, but I can tell you from real world experience I have YET in 15 yrs to have a sick tank after installing one..........................couldnt say that before.


Nice to hear !!

Do you have any algae issue ? I have an acrylic tank, considering using UV sterilizer for algae control.....but not sure how effective UV sterilizer is with algae control.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

chopsteeks said:


> BDASTRK said:
> 
> 
> > Its quite the debate and has been over the years, but I can tell you from real world experience I have YET in 15 yrs to have a sick tank after installing one..........................couldnt say that before.
> ...


Well its been so long, since I put it on I don't have a real clear picture.............However I can tell you that I only have to clean my tank every 6 months. I have ZERO floating algae...........but at about 6 months of use it is showing a little bit of algae growth. I did it mainly as a sterilizer to stop the typical sickness issue's that seem to pop up. Another great investment IMHO!


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Once the tank is cycled, you should be fine.... especially if the decor came from an old tank.

-Ryan


----------

